# Is AFI Certificate Worth It?



## brianb4536 (Aug 27, 2012)

I know that AFI only has an MFA program, but you can get a certificate if you don't have a college degree.  Is this certificate worth it?  Is it just as easy to get work with this as it is with an MFA, or should I go to undergraduate first?  Help Please!


----------



## Willi (Aug 27, 2012)

Neither a certificate nor an MFA from AFI will get you work. The contacts you make at AFI could possibly get you work.


----------



## Tasja (Sep 2, 2012)

Given the cost of AFI I'd be inclined to say no, unless you are independently wealthy (which is doubtful, since you ask about getting work). 

While you might make great connections that will get you work, most companies require at least a Bachelors these days. I am in a similar situation as you and am opting to complete that BA, even though I'm well beyond college-age. In an industry where tons of people would love to do even the most menial jobs, those basic requirements are one of the first methods used to filter potential applicants.


----------

